# Conflicted with plant Fertilizer...



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Conflicted...Fertilizing and plants...*

Was wondering if someone can give me there thoughts...I have a freshwater fish AND also a shrimp only tank, both well planted, I currently use API root tabs for optimum plant growth, but don't know what is best/better. I have high light on one tank and low to medium light on the other tank, and I do not have CO2. I have heard allot of info about Flourish Excel liquid as well - and I just dont know what might be better.??? My plants all do well - but was wondering if I can get them to do better...

Thoughts...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In the high light aquarium, having liquid fertilizers and CO2 is almost a must; Flourish Excel will work, but is definitely not as effective as CO2. Excel can also be cost prohibitive in larger aquariums.

You can inject CO2 either using the DIY method (using yeast) or go for a pressurized CO2 setup (recommended).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Seachem excel is not shrimp friendly. Kills the baby shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I currently have my CRS in a heavily planted tank. I have DIY C02 injected into it, i don't dose any ferts into it. Just high light (18W in a 6 gal tank) and C02. Doesn't seem to bother my CRS although my nitrate is off the roof...could be due to very minimal water changes.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Seachem excel is not shrimp friendly. Kills the baby shrimps.


Are you sure of this?? It's a good thing i stopped dosing Excel in it then...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

manhtu said:


> I currently have my CRS in a heavily planted tank. I have DIY C02 injected into it, i don't dose any ferts into it. Just high light (18W in a 6 gal tank) and C02. Doesn't seem to bother my CRS although my nitrate is off the roof...could be due to very minimal water changes.


Just to let you know, this is not really high light.

I had 52 watts of light over an ADA Mini-S (about 3 gallons). That was high light. 

Do remember that the WPG guideline is only a *guideline*, and does not really work for smaller/large aquariums, as well as non-T12 bulbs.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

So what would 18W in a 6gal tank be considered? Medium/High?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> I currently have my CRS in a heavily planted tank. I have DIY C02 injected into it, i don't dose any ferts into it. Just high light (18W in a 6 gal tank) and C02. Doesn't seem to bother my CRS although my nitrate is off the roof...could be due to very minimal water changes.


If your nitrate is thru the roof, it could be that the soil is still releasing ammonia, which your filter is changing into nitrate. Either that, or you might be over feeding.
Try changing your feeding schedule to once every 3 days instead of 2 if thats what you are doing. And when you feed, only feed the amount of your pinky nail,


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I know that i'm definitely not over feeding since i feed once every other day with 1/10 of a parley pellet. 

Although the substrate thing is something i didn't think about...but wouldn't that mean that i would detect ammonia when i'm doing my freshwater test? which wouldn't make much sense since my ammonia lvl is at 0 and nitrite is at 0. 

Perhaps i just need to do 10% change twice a week?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

manhtu said:


> So what would 18W in a 6gal tank be considered? Medium/High?


Factors such as bulb type used, distance from surface of water, reflectors, etc, will all determine how much lighting you have.

I would say anywhere from medium to high though.



manhtu said:


> I know that i'm definitely not over feeding since i feed once every other day with 1/10 of a parley pellet.
> 
> Although the substrate thing is something i didn't think about...but wouldn't that mean that i would detect ammonia when i'm doing my freshwater test? which wouldn't make much sense since my ammonia lvl is at 0 and nitrite is at 0.
> 
> Perhaps i just need to do 10% change twice a week?


Your soil would be releasing the ammonia, but it would be converted "instantly" (technically not accurate) into nitrates, which is all you can measure.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Factors such as bulb type used, distance from surface of water, reflectors, etc, will all determine how much lighting you have.
> 
> I would say anywhere from medium to high though.
> 
> Your soil would be releasing the ammonia, but it would be converted "instantly" (technically not accurate) into nitrates, which is all you can measure.


What Dark said. *sorry, don't know your name xD*

If you can actually measure ammonia and nitrites, than I would fear for your shrimps. Actually, I would praise them for staying alive all this time in a uncycled tank  lol

When a tank is cycled, you shouldn't be able to detect any trace of ammonia or nitrite. It should be converted to nitrates with the bacterial in your filter and tank


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

All very interesting. I spoke with Andrew at PJ's and he suggested to do small water changes twice a week to quickly reduce the lvl of nitrate while not shocking the shrimps too much. Sounds like a pretty solid suggestion.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

...sorry Shrimp101...i totally hijacked your thread...let's get back on topic


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes please can we get back to topic...LOL... So what fertilizers should be used in a planted shrimp tank (40 gallon shorty miracles tank with T5 HO lights). As well as a planted fresh water fish 90 gallon tank with terrible lighting (currently single strip light)? Would love CO2 but just the cost is unreal or so I have seen.???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrimp101 said:


> Yes please can we get back to topic...LOL... So what fertilizers should be used in a planted shrimp tank (40 gallon shorty miracles tank with T5 HO lights). As well as a planted fresh water fish 90 gallon tank with terrible lighting (currently single strip light)? Would love CO2 but just the cost is unreal or so I have seen.???


Your 90 gallon aquarium can probably go without fertilization.

For your 40 gallon aquarium, please check out my planted guide article (linked in my signature) for more information regarding fertilizers.

As for CO2, the can be as cheap as $150 if you are very lucky. I would say on average, about $200.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a DIY C02 running in my 6gal tank...it's been running for over 3 weeks now and i only shook the bottle once. 

My drop checker is still showing a nice solid green so i know i'm not going overboard with my C02 injection. 

I also have a C02 tank with a regulator which Darkblade pretty much built for me (not physically, but with all of his knowledge). I haven't quite used it yet considering i haven't needed to use it yet.


----------

